# push fitting



## der (Jun 10, 2011)

how well do push fitting work.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

All the ones I've ever seen just sit there, they won't work no matter what I say to them.

Countdown to the inevitable in 10...9...8...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

der said:


> how well do push fitting work.


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

...2...1...countdown complete


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

der said:


> how well do push fitting work.


 very carefully


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

der said:


> how well do push fitting work.


 What kind of benefits are you offering?

I'm easy -- I'll work for a decent bourbon.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> What kind of benefits are you offering?
> 
> I'm easy -- I'll work for a decent bourbon.


We have a street here with that name, willing to work on that one?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> We have a street here with that name, willing to work on that one?


 I've spent many, many, many hours there.

I was a regular performer at the Krazy Korner on Hair Band nights in the 90's.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I've spent many, many, many hours there.
> 
> I was a regular performer at the Krazy Korner on Hair Band nights in the 90's.


Never heard of it, of course I try to stay away from there as much as possible now, way too many people for my taste. It is fun, however, certain times of the years. And no, widder, not talking about decadence fest....

I was also 5 in 1990.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I've spent many, many, many hours there.
> 
> I was a regular performer at the Krazy Korner on Hair Band nights in the 90's.


 
Somebody else that still likes hair bands besides me? Don't find that too often.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> Somebody else that still likes hair bands besides me? Don't find that too often.


 It pays surprisingly well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> I was also 5 in 1990.


 I was 42.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> It pays surprisingly well.:thumbsup:


What do you play, guitar? Do you do all covers?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

der said:


> how well do push fitting work.


 



I prefer pull fittings myself.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

People prefer pros posting plumbing posts on plumbingzone
try saying that 3 times fast!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

People prefer pros posting plumbing posts on plumbingzone!
People prefer pros posting plumbing posts on plumbingzone!
People prefer pros posting plumbing posts on plumbingzone!

Bill, How was that?


----------



## Chewy71 (Aug 1, 2011)

I will say the push caps are handy as hell and reusable.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow you guys just derailed that poor guys thread. To answer the question, you push them on.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Chewy71 said:


> I will say the push caps are handy as hell and reusable.


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> *Hello! Introduction Requested*
> 
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> ...


WOW! Déjà vu! Could have sworn you asked that question already on this thread. Oh, wait, you did ask it already! Whew! Thought I was a plumber from plumbing past there for a minute:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> WOW! Déjà vu! Could have sworn you asked that question already on this thread. Oh, wait, you did ask it already! Whew! Thought I was a plumber from plumbing past there for a minute:laughing:


I got a good feelin about it this time Bill...:yes:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I got a good feelin about it this time Bill...:yes:


our buddy again?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Ohhhh boyyyy... And here we go again.
> 
> Wait for it...


No, I'm hoping it was a misunderstanding.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Chewy71 said:


> I just joined a few hours ago and thought this was pretty cool until bill chimed in and now I know your a bunch of semi dorky douche bags. Thanks for clearing things up bill.


They where talking about the thread starter. Post an intro so we know what kind of plumbing you do. Your input will be welcome here


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Wwaaiitt ffoorr iitt...!!!

That first word tried to auto-correct to "seashore". WTF iPhone?!?


----------



## Chewy71 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry airgap the deja vu thing set me off. I didn't dig deep enough to learn about the intro thing and then all of a sudden someone is making fun of me about it. Give me 
a minute to figure it out for christs sake


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Chewy71 said:


> Sorry airgap the deja vu thing set me off. I didn't dig deep enough to learn about the intro thing and then all of a sudden someone is making fun of me about it. Give me
> a minute to figure it out for christs sake


It's all good....Don't be offended...Sometimes things snowball around here...


----------



## Chewy71 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for your patience 
I'll get an intro up tomorrow


----------

